# B13 Project



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I embarked on the B13 - SR20 swapped a while back but ran into some roadblocks because of parts and changing of body shells. I've finally come across a body shell that is in (what I consider to be) mint condition. My build has officially begun.

1994 JDM 4dr Nissan Sentra GXE on 15" Versa/Tiida wheels:


















1998 SR20DE RR 10:1 Engine Block:









1998 SR20DE RR 10:1 Head (porting in the process):


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Piston & Con. Rod (SR20VET )


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update*

JDM as FCUK:









Prepping the body for paint:




































Custom-made Fender Braces:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update*

Porting of the head is about 80% completed. Intake manifold ports and runners to be ported also. Polishing will commence once all porting has been completed.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Suspension Pieces pt1*

Suspension & Chassis:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Suspension Pieces pt2*


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Engine & Engine Components pt1*

Engine & Components:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Engine & Engine Components pt2*

Engine & Engine Components Cont'd


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Exterior Engine Components*

Engine Components (Exterior):


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Missing Items*

A few items I didn't post yesterday:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Head Work*

Porting and Polishing Progress:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Interior Items*

Interior Components:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update - Bodyworks*

Paint Job:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

OEM Parts provided by GSpec Performance


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*B13 SR20 Project Update*

Me and the mad-mechanic started putting together the internals for the engine last night.

ACL Main Bearing with Crankshaft and ARP Main Studs.


















Piston & rod assembled and fitted into block.


















Fooling around with some RNN14 GTi-R seats:


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Kariba said:


> JDM as FCUK:


Let me stand corrected, the engine that came in the car is a GA16DS which is the Carb version of the GA16 series of engines.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like you have a pretty comprehensive rebuild project there. Good luck with it. Only thing I don't see is the turbo to go with the DE-T pistons. If no turbo I would have opted for 16VE pistons but I'm thinking we just haven't seen that part of the plan yet.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Rob E said:


> Looks like you have a pretty comprehensive rebuild project there. Good luck with it. Only thing I don't see is the turbo to go with the DE-T pistons. If no turbo I would have opted for 16VE pistons but I'm thinking we just haven't seen that part of the plan yet.


I'm actually using VE-T pistons. I have a turbo but may end up selling it for another; I want a T3/T4 flanged manifold. In any case, the car will be running N/A initially to fix any bugs, this will also act as the "break-in" period for the components.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Just awaiting my B13 SE-R harness to plug up to my P11 ECU:


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Im not sure which took longer.....posting all those pics to the forum or the actual project. Awesome work. I cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

1badz28 said:


> Im not sure which took longer.....posting all those pics to the forum or the actual project. Awesome work. I cant wait to see the final product


Thanks man. Its a long and tiring process but I'm gonna tough it out 'til the end.

Thank GOD for DSL


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

spintekperformance said:


> *HI THIS IS JOSH FROM SPINTEK PERFORMANCE AND WE SPECIALIZE IN ALL SENTRAS 200SX PULSAR ECT... B13 B14 B15
> 
> JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT US
> CUSTOM PARTS CAN BE MADE BY REQUEST
> ...


Cool site and nice products. I'm liking the gear


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*RR Water Pipe*

I'm looking for the water pipe that bolts up to the back of the head. However, its for an RR.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Engine Bay Harness Needed*

I'm in urgent need of a JDM B13 Sunny GTS engine bay harness.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Suspension Sneak-peak*


----------

